
Stablecoins 2.0: A Framework for Risks, Models, and Open Problems - aklamun
https://medium.com/coinmonks/stablecoins-2-0-economic-foundations-for-defi-b9ab38500b87
======
aklamun
Full paper here:
[https://arxiv.org/abs/2006.12388](https://arxiv.org/abs/2006.12388)

